# Bath (with the baby eating bishops)



## jannerboyuk (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm applying for a job with Mencap in Bath so just wondered how people feel about the place for living and working, socialising etc?


----------



## big eejit (Jun 21, 2011)

It's well placed for Bristol.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 21, 2011)

My wife turned down a job there. It would have been a good promotion and good money, but, it's Bath. Who would really want to live there if there was a choice? It cam across as dull and boring, with nothing to recommend it.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

I like going down there, as it is my home town - hopelessly out of touch with clubs there, other than Moles I haven't been to a club there in about 20 years - there are some good pubs though - I favour the St Jame's Wine Vaults in St Jame's Square - which is a short walk from the Royal Crescent - the Green Tree , on Green St, just off Milsom Street (which used to be the main shopping street) The Bath Star Inn on the Paragon (just outside the centre) 

There are a few good restaurants if that is your thing - I quite like Beaujolais which is in Queens Square. 

Victoria Park is pretty good for strolling about in, plus the canal walks are very nice too.

And the new shopping centre by the rail/bus station is pretty good if you like shopping 

and it is only 15 minutes or so by train to Temple Meads, so Bristol is within easy reach.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

dessiato said:


> My wife turned down a job there. It would have been a good promotion and good money, but, it's Bath. Who would really want to live there if there was a choice? It cam across as dull and boring, with nothing to recommend it.


 
If I ever left London, I probably would move back there tbf


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

not sure where the mencap office is, but if it is central, then I'd recommend living somewhere like Walcot, Bathwick, Fairfield Park, Camden, Larkhall - all are walkable to the centre - Larkhall is the furthest out, but does have some nice pubs - The Larkhall Inn, The Rose and Crown, and the Bladud's Head (I think it's called)  plus a little village atmosphere, and it's close to Alice Park, which is a nice little park.

Alternatively Weston is quite nice, but a longer walk to the centre.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 21, 2011)

big eejit said:


> It's well placed for Bristol.


 
Pretty much it's good point.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm a bit torn on the Bath/Bristol thing - grew up in Bath, went to senior School in Bristol - but the home town thing is stronger


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

if you drive, it can be a bit of a nightmare to park - cpz all over the place


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 21, 2011)

You could live in Bristol and get the train to work with your bike? TBF this only works if your workplace isn't up one of Bath's very steep hills.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> You could live in Bristol and get the train to work with your bike? TBF this only works if your workplace isn't up one of Bath's very steep hills.


 
of which there are many - the only non-hilly parts are the centre - the Bristol Road, and the London Rd , and bits nearby, elsewhere you can't avoid the hills,


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> not sure where the mencap office is, but if it is central, then I'd recommend living somewhere like Walcot, Bathwick, Fairfield Park, Camden, Larkhall - all are walkable to the centre - Larkhall is the furthest out, but does have some nice pubs - The Larkhall Inn, The Rose and Crown, and the Bladud's Head (I think it's called)  plus a little village atmosphere, and it's close to Alice Park, which is a nice little park.
> 
> Alternatively Weston is quite nice, but a longer walk to the centre.



Its a support post so probably looking after a service user in their own home and that could be anywhere in the town. Still i tend to like living centrally when i can. How is the cycling in bath? I'm more of a pub, decent cinema, arty, open mic, bit of greeny, occasional festival person. Don't care about clubs etc. Thanks for your insights marty21.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 21, 2011)

Cycling is hilly?


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> of which there are many - the only non-hilly parts are the centre - the Bristol Road, and the London Rd , and bits nearby, elsewhere you can't avoid the hills,


 
I'm from Plymouth so hills don't bother me. The only flat bits in Plymouth are the concrete city centre nightmare and the old cholera blackspots!


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 21, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> You could live in Bristol and get the train to work with your bike? TBF this only works if your workplace isn't up one of Bath's very steep hills.


 
Not really a commuting person and bristol is nice to visit but i wouldn't want to live there. Prefer things quieter tbh.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 21, 2011)

marty21 said:


> if you drive, it can be a bit of a nightmare to park - cpz all over the place


 
I don't drive fank gawd.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 21, 2011)

jannerboyuk said:


> Not really a commuting person and bristol is nice to visit but i wouldn't want to live there. Prefer things quieter tbh.


 
You would probably quite like Bath then.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2011)

jannerboyuk said:


> Its a support post so probably looking after a service user in their own home and that could be anywhere in the town. Still i tend to like living centrally when i can. How is the cycling in bath? I'm more of a pub, decent cinema, arty, open mic, bit of greeny, occasional festival person. Don't care about clubs etc. Thanks for your insights marty21.



there is plenty of good cycling - the old railway line from Green Park out towards Bristol, along the canal which takes you out to Bradford Upon Avon which is a pretty town - very touristy.

there are a few cinemas - a multi-plex near Kingsmead Square which is central, and my fave, The Little Theatre, which is an indie cinema, plus another one near the Theatre Royal I think. Comedy, I think various pubs have a comedy night - and there is a new place in Westgate street, on the site of the old Beau Nash cinema which is a comedy club - haven't been to that one yet


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 21, 2011)

I lived there for five years and loved it but probably wouldn't live there again even if I could afford it (and god is it expensive)
It is a beautiful place to wander about in, has excellent shops and pubs but is expensive, expensive, expensive, crowded and not particularly friendly as such a transient and/or snooty population. It is still a very special place though, just doesn't seem to exist in the real world.


----------



## mattie (Jun 21, 2011)

The first thing to recognise is that it's a city only because there's an Abbey - it's a small town, with a heavy student population in term and a huge tourist influx in summer which may make it feel a bit busier than it generally is.

Agree with Marty's comments, however the small cinema behind the Theatre Royal has shut.  I'd also add that he new comedy venue is an abomination, they've kept bits of the old cinema interior but it doesn't work - I saw Russell Kane there and he commented on the lack of intimacy and the idiocy of having the bog entrances next to the stage.

It's worth noting that it's been gentrified quite extensively, when I first arrived (not long after Marty left) there was a 'faded glory' to much of the town that was actually pretty pleasant.  House prices were low, pubs cheap and the town more 'interesting' than posh.  There wasn't any real industry here, hence the lack of money.  Now people live here to work elsewhere, and it's gone a bit mental.  This has had the effect of pushing locals out into places like Whiteway and Twerton, which in some cases are not too bad but for the most are large housing estates not that convenient for town.  I think this has been to the detriment of Bath, as I feel it's lost its character a bit.

In terms of accommodation, anywhere near the centre will tend to be expensive.  Going westwards (towards Brizzle), Oldfield Park is traditionally the student area but - as students in Bath, for various rasons, tend to have more money - it's not always that cheap although the quality of housing has improved.  It also has a small local train station, the only other station in Bath.  Going eastwards, Larkhall is nice (it also has a small community theatre, the Rondo), Fairfield/SnowHill generally better value (and closer to town) and some of the Georgian flats on London Road appear to be decent and reasonably priced.

In terms of doing things, some decent pubs (especially gastropubs, which you'd expect in this sort of place), some pretty woeful clubs - many of which are trying to go 'upmarket'.  Some decent restaurants.  Sports facilties have bene massively improved by the University building a whole sports village, now a separate entity and not that badly priced given the quality of facility - the tennis courts in particular are superb.  Some council-owned, but the sports centre might be closed if Bath Rugby get agreement to expand - I think the plan is to build replacement facilities at a school a little way from town.  Rugby on a weekend is good fun, reasonably cheap but that, sadly, is likely to change.

If you live anywhere except Twerton/Whiteway/Weston and maybe Larkhall you can easily walk into town, unless you live up  a hill which can be nasty.  Many roads tackle the hills head-on, which is deeply unpleasant with kids/shopping/hangover.  Bus services are sadly being slowly eroded by First not doing what the council contracted them to do.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 22, 2011)

jannerboyuk said:


> Its a support post so probably looking after a service user in their own home and that could be anywhere in the town. Still i tend to like living centrally when i can. How is the cycling in bath? I'm more of a pub, decent cinema, arty, open mic, bit of greeny, occasional festival person. Don't care about clubs etc. Thanks for your insights marty21.


 
I cycle to work almost every day. 

By your description I think you'll like it here.  We've got a ton of good pubs with live music and open mic, loads of arty whatnot, an independent cinema and a few local free festivals.

Bath is great imo, especially compared to plymouth.  It's just such an easy place to live.  No hassle.  Well, a lot less hassle than most bigger places.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 22, 2011)

cyberfairy said:


> ...just doesn't seem to exist in the real world.





Yeah, it's a bit of an oddity imo.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 22, 2011)

Compared to Plymouth it will be like shangri-la, tbf.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I like going down there, as it is my home town - hopelessly out of touch with clubs there, other than Moles I haven't been to a club there in about 20 years - there are some good pubs though - I favour the St Jame's Wine Vaults in St Jame's Square - which is a short walk from the Royal Crescent - the Green Tree , on Green St, just off Milsom Street (which used to be the main shopping street) The Bath Star Inn on the Paragon (just outside the centre)



All good pubs.  Plus the bell on Walcott street 

If you get to the stage of looking where to live I can give you some suggestions about where is good/bad imo.



stuff_it said:


> Compared to Plymouth it will be like shangri-la, tbf.


 
Yup.  I came here straight from plymouth and never left    The difference is staggering.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> All good pubs.  Plus the bell on Walcott street
> 
> If you get to the stage of looking where to live I can give you some suggestions about where is good/bad imo.
> 
> ...



Yes, the Bell, another good pub. It's a pity that Hat and Feather is no more, now a steak restaurant  my mum didn't like me going there when I was a teenager, as it attracted 'the wrong sort'


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 22, 2011)

I've been in the Hat & Feather! Notoriety at last!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I've been in the Hat & Feather! Notoriety at last!


 
my mum would call you the 'wrong sort' Mrs M, and tell me not to hang about with you


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 22, 2011)

The Hat and Feather was amazing


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 22, 2011)

rip


----------



## mattie (Jun 22, 2011)

Anyone remember DJ Derek?

A man of pensionable age, wearing a three piece suit complete with braces, spinning reggae in the Hat and Feather.  

I also vaguely remember the upstairs resembling Quasar minus the excitable children.


----------



## xenon (Jun 22, 2011)

Presume that's the same DJ Derek of Star and Garter in Bristol?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2011)

he still does gigs
saw him here in Cardiff a few months ago


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2011)

mattie said:


> Anyone remember DJ Derek?
> 
> A man of pensionable age, wearing a three piece suit complete with braces, spinning reggae in the Hat and Feather.
> 
> I also vaguely remember the upstairs resembling Quasar minus the excitable children.



 vaguely, but Hat and Feather was always a late stop, so my memory of the visits isn't great


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 23, 2011)

DJ Derek is a hit on the festie circuit now.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 23, 2011)

cyberfairy said:


> The Hat and Feather was amazing


 
Indeed


----------



## mattie (Jun 24, 2011)

cyberfairy said:


> DJ Derek is a hit on the festie circuit now.


 


Growing old disgracefully.  Good man.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 24, 2011)

So yeah janner.  Come up ere innit.  It's ideal.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 24, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Compared to Plymouth it will be like shangri-la, tbf.


 
The same could be said about Mogadishu


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> there are a few cinemas - a multi-plex near Kingsmead Square which is central, and my fave, The Little Theatre, which is an indie cinema, plus another one near the Theatre Royal I think



Do you mean Robins? That closed about 10 years ago? 

http://www.theatrestrust.org.uk/resources/images/show/264-exterior-of-robins-cinema-bath-2001


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2011)

Paul Russell said:


> Do you mean Robins? That closed about 10 years ago?
> 
> http://www.theatrestrust.org.uk/resources/images/show/264-exterior-of-robins-cinema-bath-2001


 
it became another cinema after Robins - I think that one must have closed when the multi-plex opened in Kingsmead Square.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 28, 2011)

It's now the egg theatre, the youth part of the theatre royal.


----------



## Riklet (Jul 14, 2011)

Not been back in Bath long, but i've realised how much i've missed it in a few ways.

Heard the new Moles owners aren't great though?


----------



## ymu (Jul 14, 2011)

cyberfairy said:


> I lived there for five years and loved it but probably wouldn't live there again even if I could afford it (and god is it expensive)
> It is a beautiful place to wander about in, has excellent shops and pubs but is expensive, expensive, expensive, crowded and not particularly friendly as such a transient and/or snooty population. It is still a very special place though, just doesn't seem to exist in the real world.


 
This. It is horribly, horribly expensive. I know a couple who are both on £40-55k (putting them on three times the median household income, and they have no kids), and they are moving out of the city because they just cannot afford to live there any more. It's near London prices without London weighting, and you're miles from anywhere except Bristol and Reading.

I'd look for a job somewhere else, if it's an option (I realise it may not be). But I am massively prejudiced against stupidly expensive places, primarily because they have an excessively large proportion of stupidly rich, smug cunts to tolerate. If they don't bother you much, go for it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 14, 2011)

cyberfairy said:


> The Hat and Feather was amazing


 
I remember one night meeting Hawkwind down there who then took us to a party. 
As a teen I always felt a bit happier in the Bell, but there was always that certain time in the evening when going to the Hat seemed to make sense. 

Bath was great when I lived there but it just seems too small when I visit now. The fact that I don't know anyone there anymore probably makes it a whole load less fun.
Decent place to bring up the kids with loads of nice places to go in walking / cycling distance, but not convenient enough for me these days.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 14, 2011)

Riklet said:


> Not been back in Bath long, but i've realised how much i've missed it in a few ways.
> 
> Heard the new Moles owners aren't great though?


 
The old moles owner was a massive twat tbh


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 14, 2011)

ymu said:


> This. It is horribly, horribly expensive. I know a couple who are both on £40-55k (putting them on three times the median household income, and they have no kids), and they are moving out of the city because they just cannot afford to live there any more. It's near London prices without London weighting, and you're miles from anywhere except Bristol and Reading.
> 
> I'd look for a job somewhere else, if it's an option (I realise it may not be). But I am massively prejudiced against stupidly expensive places, primarily because they have an excessively large proportion of stupidly rich, smug cunts to tolerate. If they don't bother you much, go for it.


 
Maybe my  view is tainted, it's been nearly 20 years (yipes) since I lived in bath. Back then it was full of beatnicks etc and not that expensive. I lived right in the center on Laura Place just over putney bridge and it only cost me £200 per month for the worlds most massive room (that I could cycle round) in a fancy house. Before that I lived further up by the other side of canal for only £30 a week. The Market food was super cheap and my outgoings were almost nothing. It was great for a few years of bumming around and barely working.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 14, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> The old moles owner was a massive twat tbh


 
Here here. 
Utter nob.


----------



## mattie (Jul 14, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Maybe my  view is tainted, it's been nearly 20 years (yipes) since I lived in bath. Back then it was full of beatnicks etc and not that expensive. I lived right in the center on Laura Place just over putney bridge and it only cost me £200 per month for the worlds most massive room (that I could cycle round) in a fancy house. Before that I lived further up by the other side of canal for only £30 a week. The Market food was super cheap and my outgoings were almost nothing. It was great for a few years of bumming around and barely working.


 
It's changed a fair bit, sadly, it's getting increasingly expensive - but I think that holds for a lot of places on the M4 corridor. 

I suppose it's made worse if you can remember a time when it was more faded charm than expensive polish.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> The old moles owner was a massive twat tbh


 


ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Here here.
> Utter nob.


 
Was he called Phil? I think I met him a few times, but I was usually too drunk to assess his twatiness/nobness


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2011)

mattie said:


> It's changed a fair bit, sadly, it's getting increasingly expensive - but I think that holds for a lot of places on the M4 corridor.
> 
> I suppose it's made worse if you can remember a time when it was more faded charm than expensive polish.


 
Aye, I left in 1989, although I do go back several times a year - it is more 'polished' now.


----------



## Maidmarian (Jul 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Yes, the Bell, another good pub. It's a pity that Hat and Feather is no more, now a steak restaurant



Wot ???? The old rat & ferret GONE ????  

I used to live almost opposite there ----- long time ago now.
Living in Bath is a bit like living on a film set.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Was he called Phil? I think I met him a few times, but I was usually too drunk to assess his twatiness/nobness


 
Yeah.  I used to work in the porter (he owned that too).

Sandal wearing vegan capitalist exploitative hippy tosspot.  He now owns windows arts centre - renamed chapel arts centre.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2011)

Maidmarian said:


> Wot ???? The old rat & ferret GONE ????
> 
> I used to live almost opposite there ----- long time ago now.
> Living in Bath is a bit like living on a film set.


 
several years ago, it's some sort of steak house now, I think it's called Hudsons


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> Yeah.  I used to work in the porter (he owned that too).
> 
> Sandal wearing vegan capitalist exploitative 'hippy' tosspot.



Ah, I used to drink there a bit too - apologies for any drunken ordering of drinks


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 14, 2011)

*shudder*

We had a hat & feather re-union at hudsons a while back.  Was fun


----------



## mattie (Jul 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> several years ago, it's some sort of steak house now, I think it's called Hudsons


 
It actually does a very good steak, which to be honest is just adding to the insult.


----------



## ymu (Jul 14, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Maybe my  view is tainted, it's been nearly 20 years (yipes) since I lived in bath. Back then it was full of beatnicks etc and not that expensive. I lived right in the center on Laura Place just over putney bridge and it only cost me £200 per month for the worlds most massive room (that I could cycle round) in a fancy house. Before that I lived further up by the other side of canal for only £30 a week. The Market food was super cheap and my outgoings were almost nothing. It was great for a few years of bumming around and barely working.


 
It's changed. A lot. Chocolate box city with poverty pushed to the outskirts. The gentrifiers have won. I can't say I know it well, but my sister has lived near Bath for over a decade - if it was a nicer place to be, I would know it very well by now.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 14, 2011)

We went for a pint in The Bell a few weeks back. Green yuppies in shorts everywhere. Vile.


----------



## mattie (Jul 14, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> We went for a pint in The Bell a few weeks back. Green yuppies in shorts everywhere. Vile.


 
Apologies if my pasty legs offended.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 14, 2011)

lol


----------



## mattie (Jul 14, 2011)

Talking of pubs/clubs shutting, did anyone ever go to Burdall's Yard?  On London Road, along from King William towards Cleveland Place.

I walk past it most days, and I had no idea it was actually a club until I noticed Bath Spa Uni have bought it to turn it into a rehearsal/performance space.  Whatever that is.


----------



## Maidmarian (Jul 14, 2011)

Bath Spa Uni ???? ----- was that Bath Tech ?


----------



## mattie (Jul 14, 2011)

Its the one with a main campus out towards Colston/Saltford, now called Bath Spa University (I could have sworn it had the term 'college' at the end a few years back).  Focuses upon the arts, so I'm going to assume it's not the tech.

They've got a few sites in the town, but nothing near the east side, as far as I'm aware.  

They're spreading, like the plague.


----------



## Riklet (Jul 15, 2011)

Never seen anyone doing much with Burdalls yard for years, although it was some kind of live venue/"club" very briefly, but people complained or something? Then some guys who'd been dealing loads of coke got busted there.  What are Bath Spa actually doing with it then, just a kinda practise/performance space for _their_ students? Great.  London road feels really different walking down now, mixture of empty buildings and gentrification, still can't quite believe the Porter Butt is a wanky audio shop ha...

Went to Moles last night and had a good time actually - free with bands on.  Maybe Phil A. was a cunt, but he seemed to have people who knew what they were doing booking and stuff?  Friend of mine who worked for the new owners briefly after they took over got fired/banned4life for calling one of them a "fucking snatch pocket" haha  They have a get out of jail free card from me tho, for now selling pheasant 'fucker' plucker on tap instead of wrongbow or whatever.

The veg stuff in Hedgemead looks quite cool, cynical part of me is slightly surprised it's not been trashed yet, but I think several of the proper wrong 'uns I remember from the area are in jail now...


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

London Road has defnitely changed - all the pubs along there used to be proper dodgy - The Curfew. The King William, the Porter butt - the King William is some sort of gastro pub now, haven't been in there for years , and of course the legendary Long Acre Tavern is no more - closed a few years ago, I think the old boy who ran it retired. My dad used to drink in there a lot when it had 'flexible' opening hours in the days when pubs closed at 3


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 15, 2011)

I shall be in Bath all week from tomorrow if anyone fancies a pint.


----------

